# 93010 modifier 76 or 59?



## jleon@med.miami.edu (Feb 27, 2015)

hi, 

please help 

We are billing 93010 and 93010-76 , 93010-76 Medicare denies as duplicate. is it appropriate to use modifier 59 instead of 76? 

Thank you in advance. 

Jasmina.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2015)

No the 76 is the appropriate modifier.  You should appeal with the documentation.


----------



## espressoguy (Feb 27, 2015)

Our A/R follow up people told me a few months back that Medicare now wants these billed on one line with multiple units. I haven't seen any denials since I started doing this.


----------

